# Moving to Abu Dhabi--Help



## robert_campbell6 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, new to this, so bear with me. Due to be moving out to Abu Dhabi in about a month. Looking to find some things- accommodation- any one know of somewhre to stay initially for 6-12 months til I get on my feet to find my own place?
Also looking for contacts- I am a qualified swimming coach- going to need a swim club to offer my time to coach/teach swimming from beginning to competitive level.
Very keen footballer- looking for footie teams to play for.
Rusty darts player- looking for darts teams to play for.
Can anyone help me out with contacts to speak to about these- got to get my priorities right! Social life before work!
Thanks
Robbie


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

*6-12 months accommodation*



robert_campbell6 said:


> ...accommodation- any one know of somewhre to stay initially for 6-12 months...


Most rental accommodation in Abu Dhabi is for 12 months and has to be paid in full in advance. For places to stay for several months you would need either furnished serviced apartments (around 7 to 10,000 or more AED per month for a one-bedroomed apartment) or a room in a shared flat/villa (currently around 4 to 6,000 AED per month), bearing in mind the latter is common but not strictly legal. There are several recommendations on other threads for serviced apartments (Vision, Cassells, Ramee to name a few).


----------

